# Boric acid?



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Those who use boric acid to clean tear stains on our fluffs...would any brand do? As long as it has boric acid in it? ..& sorry if this is a stupid question but I've just been using Hubby's contact solution on Teddy's stains but do you don't use them as eye drops for them too, do you? I've did a forum search but still unsure if you use it as eye drops for them as well?? I haven't and was wondering if I had to as and if it's safe to do so? Thanks


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I would only use the Fresh Eyes if you are going to use eye wash....


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

There are two kinds (not brands) of contact lens solution: 1) Disinfecting solution for soaking contact lenses overnight; and 2) rewetting eye-drops for lubricating the eyes while wearing contact lens.

Do NOT use the disinfecting solution. If you use a contact solution, use the rewetting drops which are safe for getting in eyes.

Collyrium Fresh Eyes, while not a "contact solution", is a safe eye wash meant to go in the eye. It has boric acid in it and that is what many use to help fade tear stains on our furbabies' faces. It will not hurt them if you get some in their eyes though once a day is probably enough.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There seem to be quite a few different contact lens solutions. Soaking solutions aren't necessarily safe. I just use eyewash. I splash it in her eyes and let it run down here face, then dry it off. B & L makes one, but I just buy the CVS brand, which cost less, but is the same.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You can use the multipurpose disinfecting solutions on the hair but I wouldn't drop it in the eye. It is not meant for direct placement in human eyes either. I do not think contact lens rewetting drops have boric acid (although I'm not 100% on this). The regular eye wash such as Collyrium Fresh Eyes or generic equivalent can be places directly in the eyes or just on the hair depending on what you want to do.

I use the multipurpose disinfecting solution (such as ReNu or BioTrue) on the hair only and if I want to clear the eyes, I use the regular eye wash directly in the eyes.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also use BioTrue on the hair and an eyewash in the eyes.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I use Bausch and lomb sensitive eyes plus saline. it comes with this note.

*Note:* This product does not disinfect or clean your contact lenses. We recommend Renu sensitive multi purpose solution to clean, rinse, disinfect and store your soft contact lenses.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's replies! That really helped and explained a lot. I'll go pick up some Collyrium fresh eyes and try that out since most on here uses them, thanks again


----------



## lalalavender (Feb 26, 2013)

I know you all are talking about the dogs eyes & what's safe, but I've always used the multi-purpose solution to drop in my eyes to re-wet them. I know you're not supposed to...but it's never hurt my eye, probably not really good for my eyes either. I wouldn't use it in your dogs.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

The eye wash will have boric acid as the #1 ingredient. I just bought the Collyrium Fresh Eyes - I'm not sure what the Collyrium part means....
You can also buy Boric Acid powder at the pharmacy. I apply this under the eyes wish a tiny make-up brush to help lighten stains.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

The Collyrium does have boric acid and it is a very diluted eye drop...it can be put in the eyes. I have been doing a lot of reading about this. My little Henry has some tearing..he is teething..but I have the Spa Lavish facial scrub and I will wash his face and use some of these drops plus some corn starch powder with a little brush! He isn't even home yet!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

LOL! Love how busy you are for your fluff already and he isn't even home yet! Just wait, you'll be like me and not want to leave him even for a quick trip to the grocery store!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I use Collyrium for Fresh Eyes and I think it helps a lot. I don't put it in Oakley's eyes though.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I was using my bio-true on Bella and the spa-lavish. Recently bought the bio-groom waterless and this is much gentler on her face and leaves her soft and smelling nice. Seems to work for us, I might try the Collyrium for Fresh Eyes


----------

